# Did you think i was a fert expert? HAHA think again. Estimative Index Dosing Inquiry



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Currently in my 40g scape im dosing this product as instructed w/out GH booster.
http://nilocg.com/diy-ei-liquid-fertilizer/
the Total (I presume) concentrations are

_Concentrations(as per wets calculator):

Micro-
B- 0.09ppm
Cu 0.01ppm
Fe 0.50 ppm
Mg 0.11 ppm
Mn 0.14 ppm
Mo 0.0038 ppm
Zn 0.03 ppm
dGH 0.02

Macros:
N- 7.5ppm
P- 1.3ppm
K- 4.27ppm_

So if im dosing the recommended 10ml a day, how much (or how can I find out) of each nutrient am I adding to the tank per dose? I tried using rotala butterfly but they dont list any NilocG products and its pretty confusing for a simpleton like me [smilie=b:


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

p.s. just found out like 30 mins ago that in AR we still have internet lmfao


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Those ferts data is based on a 500ml solution. So 10ml is .02 of 500ml.
So 7.5x.02 = x the amount of N in 10ml.

It's cheaper if you bought 1lbs bags of ferts and make the mix yourself.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

mistergreen said:


> Those ferts data is based on a 500ml solution. So 10ml is .02 of 500ml.
> So 7.5x.02 = x the amount of N in 10ml.
> 
> It's cheaper if you bought 1lbs bags of ferts and make the mix yourself.


yep I plan on buying the Dry ferts here when I get back to GA with the tank and finish moving. Hopefully with this everything actually stays relatively healthy until then. I bought this about a year ago lol figured i'd begin to use it.
Ty for the math btw, very helpful! and of course my least fav. subject


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Ok so I did all the math I THINK correctly and if I did it right then I am dosing currently (everyday micro, everyday macro, every other day you get me lol) :
Micros:
B- 0.0018ppm
Cu 0.0002ppm
Fe 0.01 ppm
Mg 0.0022ppm
Mn 0.0028ppm
Mo 0.000076ppm
Zn 0.006ppm
dGH 0.004ppm

Macros:
N- 0.15ppm
P- 0.026ppm
K- 0.0854ppm


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Interesting numbers. That's well below EI. Hey, if it works, it works.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

mistergreen said:


> Interesting numbers. That's well below EI. Hey, if it works, it works.


hmmm even if added up for a 6 day dosing its under EI?
damn, dry ferts may be hitting the door step quicker than thought!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

If you add ferts daily, you plants are getting nutrients.
What's your tank size?
It looks like you're dosing along the lines of PMDD.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

mistergreen said:


> If you add ferts daily, you plants are getting nutrients.
> What's your tank size?
> It looks like you're dosing along the lines of PMDD.


that would be very strange!
the tank is my 40b dutch
I know the plants are intaking the nutrients but I also am curious on how much is left over, lighting is on 8 hours.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh, I read the instructions on the site...


> Add 5ml per 20 gallons


So you are dosing 


> Micro-
> B- 0.09ppm
> Cu 0.01ppm
> Fe 0.50 ppm
> ...


Into your 40G. That's in the EI range.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

mistergreen said:


> Oh, I read the instructions on the site...
> 
> So you are dosing
> 
> Into your 40G. That's in the EI range.


oh kk :3
yea I dose 10ml per day of the macro / micro on a every other day basis. So 3x a week for both.


----------

